# Is the price of gas affecting how far you will go to race?



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Before the price of gas shot up by 25% over the last 6 months I was willing to drive fairly long distances to attend racing events. But lately I've started skipping trips of more than say 50 miles. I can drive around my community for a week on the amount of gas it takes to drive from say DeBary,Fl, where I live to Ocala, Fl. where there is a nice bunch of racers. And trips to Melbourne or Jacksonville on a regular basis are out of the question for the moment.

And it won't be long before the price of everything we buy will start shooting up due to increased transportation costs.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Whats 50 miles, I just drove over 700 mi round trip to race at the BoneShaker event.You got to pay to play.:wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

I am sure that some who are on a fixed income or very tight budget might have to adjust their racing schedlue.

Everything has gone up. Gas, food, electricity, etc.

Personally, I just look at it as part of the price of having fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Right now my Jeep has seen a total of 40 miles since Jan 1. My 32mpg Toyota on the other is up around 6500 miles due to multiple long trips. Sad to say none of which are slot car related.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

I am just getting in to wanting to check out races....there seem to be a bunch in my area really...within 50 miles or so....but I also have a Festiva that gets 45 miles to the gallon and my other one that is auto with air gets 30 plus....so driving around should be ok for now.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Eh, my ole 1995 Fleetwood gets almost 20 mpg. Since I drive 100 miles a day to and fro work whats a few more miles. But then again I don't get to many races.

Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

As with any discretionary expense you have to live within your means and budget. However, you can't give up everything that's important to you and your well being and enjoyment of life outside of the nine-to-five grind. I'd be looking for other areas to save a few bucks, say skipping the Starbucks in the morning or the premium movie channel surcharge on the cable bill. 

Also don't forget to look for carpooling and ride sharing opportunities to and from the races or slot car shows in your area. Online forums like HobbyTalk are a great way to put out the word that you'd be interested in sharing a ride and gas expenses to and from races in your region. Maybe we should start a sticky thread under this forum, Races and Events, to post notices for people looking for transportation and expense sharing. 

Most of the major slot car racing organizations are struggling to attract new members. Maybe offering to share rides to the races would encourage people looking to dip their toe in the water and come to a race. If members aren't coming to the races because of the transportation expenses, that's a tragedy. I propose that each of the national racing organizations adopt a "Bring a Friend" campaign for the upcoming Nats. Same for state and local series. Anyone looking to be the ride along "friend" or offer a friend a ride can post their intentions on this board, like "I'm looking to attend an HO slot car race in Pennsylvania and need a ride...." 

I think that many of the members in good standing in organizations like HOPRA and UFHORA would gladly "bring a friend" to a race that they are attending and at the very least share the transportation expenses. These organizations are supposed to be all about camaraderie and fellowship around a shared interest, so let's find a way to solve two problems with a single solution that involves racers helping racers.

So that's the solution to the gas price and cost crisis that I would like to propose:

Going to a race? 
Bring a Friend!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Afxtoo--- Do you want to go to the HOPRA Nats this summer?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Bob, if my schedule allows me to go I will definitely be there and I will bring other racers with me, with preference to those who could not otherwise attend.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------

